# PHOTOS OF MY ROCK GARDEN



## HCole2576 (Mar 24, 2018)

Well was nice day and decided to remove all the leaves from my rock garden today. Plus a lot of rocks had fallen down hill over the last year. Anxiety was high today so I focused for almost 10 hours on it. Hope you all enjoy.

This was after removing leaves and limbs. Also had to go down hill to get rocks back up hill lol.





When I finished ! :icon_cheesygrin:  







Well at least my anxiety is gone for now lol. I'm tired and wore out today. Hope you all enjoy.

HCole2576


----------



## PiP (Mar 26, 2018)

Love this idea, HC. It's like a sculpture with movable parts.


----------



## RHPeat (Mar 26, 2018)

PiP said:


> Love this idea, HC. It's like a sculpture with movable parts.



Carole

Stacking is one of the oldest forms of sculpture. It's ancient and was done by primitive man as religious arts: shamanistic for the most part. Art as part of ritual & tribal participation. It was even connected to the stars and equinox and solstice. There are a few modern sculptors that still do it as well.  There is even a fad in rock stacking along rivers and lakes around the world. 

http://www.teamsandtastic.com/RockStacking/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_balancing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_Stalk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spindle_(sculpture)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walk_of_Ideas

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cairn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fundamentalism_(sculpture)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inuksuk

https://www.unfinishedman.com/sophisticated-stacking-slate-sculpture-stephen-kettle/

The last one is extremely sophisticated stacking as sculpture. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## RHPeat (Mar 26, 2018)

Carole

I can see why you're interested in the garden as a form of sculpture. It becomes architextural in form. But it's 3D mosaic which you are already interested in on 2D plane as art. But the two can be mixed together outdoors by embedding rocks in the ground as a surface or mortaring them together along the ground as well moving them upward by stacking. Super glue will do the trick if you don't want the mortar to show. A single dab will go a long way with the rocks you are playing with.

take a look at Watts Towers.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watts_Towers

https://www.inspirock.com/united-st...MI1IzV5IGL2gIViWp-Ch0phgSlEAAYAyAAEgKWuPD_BwE

http://alothome.com/landing?slk=Wat...1340867&campid=364436539&agid=9682357846&vx=0


----------



## sas (Mar 26, 2018)

I hike and climb the Colorado Rockies every summer. Last August my creative 12 year old granddaughter left rock sculptures along the way. Doubtful they will still be intact this summer, but wouldn’t that be wonderful! If anyone doubts where heaven is, just look around. It’s right here.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear H, Love your rock garden. I see a skull in the 
forefront of a creature and the remnants of a wizards 
hat in the other, very cool.

Thanks Ron for posting the sites. I looked at all of them
and was fascinated. I’ve seen rock scupltures similar to
those on the websites but none so geometric and artful.
The South African, rocks on a dragons head, held my 
attention. I have always had a love for rocks, in fact, I
have a collection. Mostly small to medium, a few large,
but my favorites are smooth river rocks with holes 
through them. Some I've worn as jewelry and several 
I display. Thanks again.


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 27, 2018)

PiP said:


> Love this idea, HC. It's like a sculpture with movable parts.



Thank you. It is nice and lucky me all 3 acres of the property here is quartz and slate. I have piles of rocks sitting around waiting to be stacked.

HCole2576


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 27, 2018)

RHPeat said:


> Carole
> 
> Stacking is one of the oldest forms of sculpture. It's ancient and was done by primitive man as religious arts: shamanistic for the most part. Art as part of ritual & tribal participation. It was even connected to the stars and equinox and solstice. There are a few modern sculptors that still do it as well.  There is even a fad in rock stacking along rivers and lakes around the world.
> 
> ...





Thank you for posting the links enjoying them very much. It is very relaxing and love taking photos of them because every angle is different.

HCole2576


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 27, 2018)

sas said:


> I hike and climb the Colorado Rockies every summer. Last August my creative 12 year old granddaughter left rock sculptures along the way. Doubtful they will still be intact this summer, but wouldn’t that be wonderful! If anyone doubts where heaven is, just look around. It’s right here.



You are write about heaven :-D 
And now I know super glue will help mine stay up. My 12 year old niece loves stacking rocks with me now mabey we can get them to stay up forever.

HCole2576


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 27, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Dear H, Love your rock garden. I see a skull in the
> forefront of a creature and the remnants of a wizards
> hat in the other, very cool.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your post. Glad I am not the only one who sees them. I collect rocks with crystals in them mostly but have few rocks that look like objects or faces in them. 

HCole2576


----------



## RHPeat (Mar 27, 2018)

HC

I have a piece of land on a hillside. and I have terraced it off with hand built rock walls and mud. The deer would topple over some of the walls off and on when they came through the property, so then I used mortar in those places. Most of the walls have been up for over 20 years and I have some I built when I was younger that are going on 50 years. I have fruit trees on the terraces. Quartz is a good rock to build with; it is very hard and won't break down in rainy weather. You might find gold in quartz. I hope you have the mineral rights. If not don't tell anyone where you found the gold. Gold is commonly found in quartz. Do you have old mines on your property? If so find out if the shafts have been covered over. They could still be dangerous. The bottom can drop out of them 100 years later where they have been filled in. I see it happen near where I live. As well as cave-ins on tunnels from the 1849 gold rush in California. Just a couple of years ago a persons basement dropped and a child fell in and was killed. They had built over an old mine shaft and didn't know it. The ground was level and they thought it was fine. Loose quarts on the surface isn't too common unless there were shifts in the rock thousands of years ago and brought it to the surface. Otherwise its embedded in other rock for the most part as a vein. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 27, 2018)

RHPeat said:


> HC
> 
> I have a piece of land on a hillside. and I have terraced it off with hand built rock walls and mud. The deer would topple over some of the walls off and on when they came through the property, so then I used mortar in those places. Most of the walls have been up for over 20 years and I have some I built when I was younger that are going on 50 years. I have fruit trees on the terraces. Quartz is a good rock to build with; it is very hard and won't break down in rainy weather. You might find gold in quartz. I hope you have the mineral rights. If not don't tell anyone where you found the gold. Gold is commonly found in quartz. Do you have old mines on your property? If so find out if the shafts have been covered over. They could still be dangerous. The bottom can drop out of them 100 years later where they have been filled in. I see it happen near where I live. As well as cave-ins on tunnels from the 1849 gold rush in California. Just a couple of years ago a persons basement dropped and a child fell in and was killed. They had built over an old mine shaft and didn't know it. The ground was level and they thought it was fine. Loose quarts on the surface isn't too common unless there were shifts in the rock thousands of years ago and brought it to the surface. Otherwise its embedded in other rock for the most part as a vein.
> 
> ...



Well no mines have been on the property here as far as we know. My mom owns the property and she is bought it from a gentleman who had inherited it. I think he said his grandfather settled it.  Have not found any gold but would be nice to find. I will post some photos of the property a little later. Only flat part is where driveway meets home. I have found a lot of crystals on the property and now whenever I go outside for walks I am always looking at my feet for more crystals. Have a lot of slate rock with veins of quartz going through them. I will get some posted of those too. Have a lot of deer here also but they don't bother me. I have many talents but growing fruit trees and gardening are not included. I have been trying to get myself to the Crater of Diamonds about an hour or so from me but I keep staying home safe. It is the only active diamond mine in the United States. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge with me and everyone else who reads this.  


Your friend
HCole2576


----------

